# Habe Bergbau und sitze fest!



## Elunee (7. April 2014)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

brauche dringend eueren Rat. Habe in Bergbau skill 341 und konnte bisher Adamatit farmen. Aber auf einmal ist es grau und bei Lehrer kann ich erst mit 350 was neues lernen.
Was kann ich nun tun, damit ich weiterkomme.
Danke schon im voraus für euere Hilfe.

Lieben Gruss

Elune


----------



## Keashaa (7. April 2014)

Bau doch einfach alles ab, was dir über den Weg kommt. Adamantit gibt immer noch Skillpunkte (die Farbanzeige ist da etwas daneben). Aber wenn du bei 341 bist und eine Spitzhacke im Inventar, dann kannst du auch schon Kobalt in Northend abbauen (das geht ab 350 < 341+10 durch die Spitzhacke )


----------



## Dark_Lady (7. April 2014)

beim Verhütten ist sonst auch nix grünes mehr dabei?


----------



## Virikas (10. April 2014)

du kannst auch mit Skill 1 Geistereisenerz in MoP abbauen. kriegst dann halt nur splitter raus.
Oder haben die das nur für Blumen nicht aber für Erz implementiert?


----------



## madmurdock (11. April 2014)

Es wird grau angezeigt, weil du +10 auf der Bergbauhacke hast und somit auf 351 kommst. Wenn du sie kurz auf die Bank packst/verkaufst, würdest du erkennen, dass die Adamantitvorkommen immer noch "grün" sind. Falls du Adamantit aber nicht zum Skillen eines anderen Berufes wie Juwelier, Schmied etc benötigst, kannst du wegen des +10 Skills allerdings direkt nach Northrend und dort Kobalt abbauen. Ab 390(+10) würde ich dann ins Sholazarbecken.


----------

